# Duyuru > Gündem >  Vaziyet...

## bozok

*Vaziyet...*


*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*9 Eylül 2008*



*Millet yoksul, aç.*

Tarikatlar baş tacı.

Halkın din duygularını sömüren bezirgÃ¡nlar, bir taraftan *"Allah, Kitap"* diyor, bir taraftan memleketi peşkeş çekiyor, bir taraftan küpünü dolduruyor. Ne liman kaldı, ne tarım arazisi... Ekonomi komple yabancının eline geçti... *"Satmayın memleketi"* diyen ulusalcılar, *"vatan haini"* ilan ediliyor. Generallere açıkça küfrediliyor; kıstırılan içeri atılıyor... Konsolosluk partilerinde fink atanlar, bizi ancak Avrupa’nın, olmadı ABD’nin kurtaracağını söylüyor. Ahaliye salak muamelesi yapılıyor, gerçekleri görmesin, duymasın, okumasın, bilmesin isteniyor. Hükümet yanlısı gazeteler, tarumar olmuş ülkeyi, güllük gülistanlık gösteriyor. İktidar yalakaları *"şahane yönetiliyoruz"* manşetleri atıyor.

Namuslu gazeteciler, lanetleniyor.

İftiralar atılıyor.

üzellikle Sabah Gazetesi...

Mesleğin yüz karası.

Utanç verici yayınlar yapıyor.

***

Sonra?

Sonra, 9 Eylül oldu.

***

Bugün, yukarıdaki vahim tablodan

kurtuluşumuzun 86’ncı yıldönümü...

***

Rotasını kaybedip, takip ettiği *"deniz feneri"*yle kayalıklara bindiren bir milletin, eninde sonunda doğru yolu bulacağının kanıtıdır, 9 Eylül... 

Umudun yaş günüdür. Kutlu olsun.


...

----------


## bozok

*Achtung!*


*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*10 Eylül 2008*



*Halbuki ilk değil bu.* 

*Onca iddia atıldı ortaya...*

Hep gülüp geçtiler.

Ya bu sefer?

Bas bas bağırıyorlar...

Hiç düşündünüz mü niye?

Niye bağırıyorlar bu sefer?

*

Sorarak cevaplayalım...

*

Başbakan neye biniyor?

*Mercedes’e.*

Meclis Başkanı neye biniyor?

*BMW’ye.*

Büyükanıt’a ne aldılar?

*Audi.*

üstün Alman teknolojisi yani.

Güvenli.

*

Hatırlayın, ev kundaklandığında Almanya’ya giden Başbakanımız ne demişti?* "Alman polis teşkilatına özellikle teşekkür ediyorum..."* Niye? Tanıyor çünkü bizim başbakan, Alman polisini... İşi savsaklamazlar, ondan-benden diye ayırmazlar, ucu kime uzanıyorsa uzansın, adamın yakasına yapışırlar! Bundan emindi.

*

Bakın polis dedim, aklıma geldi...

Kamufle edilen, derin zulalara gizlenen kötülükleri bulmak için bizim polise kim yardım ediyor?

*Alman Kurdu!*

Yeter ki, alsın kokuyu...

*

*Sanırım telaşın sebebi bu.*

----------


## bozok

*Keriz Feneri
*


*Yılmaz üZDİL
hurriyet.com.tr 
12 Eylül 2008* 



*Aslında gizli saklı bi şey yok...*

Apaçık.

**

*Alman savcının tespitlerine göre...

Deniz Feneri paraları nereye verdi?

Kanal 7.

Kim yedi?

Kanal yedi.

**

*Alman polisi, Deniz Feneri’ni bağış dolandırıcılığından yakalıyor... Bizim polisin bağışları komple Deniz Feneri’ne verilmiş, bizim polisin haberi yok.

**

*(Bu arada...

Emniyet Genel Müdürü’nün adı ne?

Oğuz Kağan.

Takunyalılar *"din, iman"*la ahaliyi soyarken, kimi yakalıyor Oğuz Kağan?

Ergenekon!)

**

*Alman milletvekilleri, *"Buradaki Deniz Feneri sizin milleti soyuyor"* diye, bizim basına haber gönderiyor... Bizim basın, bizim milletvekilleri uyuyor mu diye bakıyor ki, bizim TBMM’nin mutfağı, tabağı çanağı filan *"buradaki Deniz Feneri"*ne bağışlanmış, bizim basının haberi yok!

**

*Cumhur’un soyulduğu ortaya çıkınca, Cumhurbaşkanı’na soruluyor, *"Ben o işlere karışmam"* diyor... Ama az kurcalanınca, o işlere karışmayan Cumhurbaşkanı’nın Dışişleri konutunda tadilat yaparken, koltuğu masayı Deniz Feneri’ne verdiği anlaşılıyor.

**

*Mehmetçik Vakfı’na sağlanmayan avantajlar AKP tarafından Deniz Feneri’ne sağlanıyor; Deniz Feneri bu avantajla Kızılay’ın yerine geçiyor; yetmiyor, Deniz Feneri’ne *’’TBMM üstün Hizmet Madalyası’’* veriliyor... Sonra ne oluyor? Kızılay, Başbakan’a madalya veriyor!

**

*E hal böyleyken...

Başbakan haklı olarak ne diyor?

*"Gözleri var, görmezler!"*

...

----------


## bozok

*Kaz’an...*


*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*14 Eylül 2008* 



*Mercümek dönemi yaşanırken...*

şevket Kazan vardı.

Sonra bunlar geldi.

2’ye çıkarıldı kazan sayısı...

*"Win-Win"* dedi Başbakan.

Yani *"kazan-kazan!"*

Kömür, mercimek servisi başladı.

Al mercimeği-ver oyu.

Kazan-kazan.

***

Ve, şimdi öğreniyoruz ki...

Tabağı çanağıyla birlikte TBMM’nin başka nesi verilmiş Deniz Feneri’ne?

2 kazanı.

***

E hal böyleyken...

***

Ben Deniz Fenerci arkadaşların yerinde olsam, hiç öyle avukatla mavukatla uğraşmam... üıkarım *"Paralar nerde"* diye soran Alman hÃ¡kimin karşısına, *"Bak hoca"* derim...

*"Siz Almanlar bilmezsiniz.*

*Bizim Türkler gayet iyi bilir.*

*O kazan öldü!*

*Diyeceksin ki, kazan ölür mü?*

*Doğurduğuna inanıyorlardı...*

*üldüğüne de inanırlar.*

*Ne sen beni üz, ne ben seni.*

*Tahliyemi talep ediyorum."*


...

----------

